# MacBook Air shuts down a third of the way through the login progress bar



## skrooj (Apr 26, 2015)

My guest account works fine. Whenever I try to login to my account it shows the progress bar. It goes about a third of the way across, stops, then shuts down. My MacBook is up to date and is otherwse running smoothly. Please help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your user profile may be corrupt, try this: How to rebuild a user account in OS X - CNET


----------

